

DIY Card Reader - k4jh
http://makezine.com/2014/12/05/punch-card-interface-now-on-twitter/

======
dezgeg
This title "DIY Card Reader" is very misleading. The article is about making a
punch card reader, not e.g. a smart card reader.

